# Owner of first ex-racehorse



## tusculum10 (13 June 2013)

Hi, 
Being new to this forum and wanting to know a lot of different things about ex-racehorses. I've had horses from the age of 3 and I am now 18, I'm not a novice but not fully experienced. I bought my ex-racehorse in December and he was so poor that I had to hold him up for the farrier to trim his feet. I rode him a couple of times around the yard just to keep him backed and fed him up to put him up to date weight wise. He is now fully up to date with vacs and farrier even had a back lady out. I know racehorses are worked together with other racehorses. Tusculum is very reliant on my other horse (cob) if in the arena and my cobs not in there he gets very anxious, and as reared and bucked. He won't come in and stand to be groomed unless the cobs with him. I've done some join up with him for him to trust me which seems like its taking forever, but he's not hot headed on the ground I can brush all round him he is perfect just riding wise, I just don't know how to get the anxiety out of him. Anyone recommend anything?


----------



## Swirlymurphy (13 June 2013)

How old is he?  How long has he been out of racing?  What is your daily routine with him (or what would you like it to be)?  Are there other horses apart from your two within his sight?


----------



## tusculum10 (13 June 2013)

Swirlymurphy said:



			How old is he?  How long has he been out of racing?  What is your daily routine with him (or what would you like it to be)?  Are there other horses apart from your two within his sight?
		
Click to expand...


He is 10 years old and finished racing September 2012. I bought him of a lady who rescued a few before them being sent to the meatman. I bought him because I wanted to do eventing and showing and the occasional hack with my mum on her cob as she haven't got any confidence. Like it says above he was very poor so only just started his arena work. In the paddock he is in with my mums cob and across from him is a welsh D and two more thoroughbreds. I cant seem to get him to concertrate and trust me, which results to getting the cob in to keep him calm.


----------



## slimjim86 (13 June 2013)

Hi, my first horse was an ex racer who had been quite badly treated in training and came with no end of "issues" she was very institutionalised and relied heavily on routine to give her confidence.  It was a very slow process turning her into the fab mare that she became and involved going right back to basics including teaching her to lunge and longline again.  If you are close to Swindon and want any help then please feel free to pm me.


----------



## tusculum10 (13 June 2013)

slimjim86 said:



			Hi, my first horse was an ex racer who had been quite badly treated in training and came with no end of "issues" she was very institutionalised and relied heavily on routine to give her confidence.  It was a very slow process turning her into the fab mare that she became and involved going right back to basics including teaching her to lunge and longline again.  If you are close to Swindon and want any help then please feel free to pm me.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, 
Thanks for your advice and even though he was very poor and in stupid condition, he is now up to weight and luckily has no issues with his health. I am in Bristol. I am doing the pat parelli level 1 partnership with him. Do I not ride him and just start like what you would do with a horse that's not been broken or would you still give him a little ride round the yard now and again.
Thank you ever so much for your kindness and your advice.

Sophie x


----------



## slimjim86 (13 June 2013)

Have pmed you xx


----------



## tusculum10 (14 June 2013)

Okay, today being quite windy but with some nice sun I decided to try something different to get Tusculum to try and rely on me and put trust with me so I got my cob in groomed him, once I was done with my cob I got Tusculum in and mum walked the cob back out. He was brilliant stood still let me groom him didn't neigh to much. I got a plastic bag and rubbed it all down his legs and he was brilliant. Done some lunging but I had to walk round atleast 6 times and then he got the hang of it on both sides. However I walked him down the bottom of the field and put him in a paddock on his own. He can still see my cob but he's not stuck to the hip with my cob. I let him off the lead and walked away he followed me all the way round the paddock, even the corner he never liked going to as something spooked him there before.. I'm so happy that he had to rely on me and follow me. Felt a good connection today. Will keep doing this everyday and let people know his progress.
 happy faceee!
Thanks sophie x


----------

